#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Hijsen boven publiek

## DB

Beste ForumLeden,

Rigging blijft altijd een gestoei met krachten en wetgeving. Daarom de volgende vraag (heb gezocht maar niet kunnen vinden).

Het maken van hijsbewegingen boven publiek. Kortom het bewegen met truss. 

1.Waar moet nou precies aan voldaan worden

2. Welke type motertakels zijn daar nou voor geschikt (voldoen aan de eisen). Ik weet dat Flashlight een serie op de markt heeft gebracht of daar mee bezig was/is. 
Maar wat ik ook gehoord heb is dat ze deze alleen voor verhuur hebben en (nog) niet willen verkopen. 

Daarom de vraag wat zijn andere merken die aan de eisen voldoen en wie heeft er ervaring mee, ook qua bedienings gedeelte.

S.v.p alleen serieuze antwoorden

Groeten 
DB

----------


## rinus bakker

In Nederland:
Hijsen boven personen is verboden. Zo simpel als wat! En echt serieus!
In Duitsland (en Oostenrijk) is het allemaal een stuk helderder:
Takels, Studio-Hoisten en Trekken enz enz. moeten voldoen aan de BGV-C1 regelgeving.

Hoe serieus wil je een antwoord hebben als je dit op een forum vraagt.
25 A4-kantjes tekst of 400 A4-kantjes? 
Je hebt kennelijk niet erg je best gedaan met zoeken, want hierover is (oa door mij) al menigmaal - ook op dit forum - uitgewijd. 
Waar heb je gezocht? Formeel is het namelijk gewoon verboden.
Maar er wordt wel aan gewerkt om de wetgever een beetje wakker te schudden.
(ik zelf trap al een jaar of 20 tegen die boom. en heel af en toe valt er een appel.)

----------


## dj_lucv

Rinus, bedoel je dat je voor opbouwen takelt en dan de trussen op steels laat hangen o.i.d.? Hoe zou je anders de spullen naar boven moeten krijgen? Met het handje mag van de ARBO weer niet namelijk [B)]

----------


## oversound

Ik weet niet af dit er echt mee te maken heeft maar afgelopen trance energy (waar ik was) kwam de de complete truss installatie (die boven het publiek hing) met movingheads en al gewoon naar beneden en ging dan weer eens omhoog. Onder de show dus met publiek eronder.
Martin rental deed volgens mij deze show in de mainstage.
Maar het mag dus niet of begrijp ik dat verkeerd?[?]
Groet, Emiel

----------


## Kevin_DM

Wij werken ook weleens met bewegende trussen boven publiek, en hanteren hier ten eerste al een VF van minimum 20, CM lodestar motors ipv verlindes (aangezien die hun veiligheden toch nog een trapje hoger staan dan verlinde) en rolling safety's die meelopen naast de motors. Verder uiteraard alle toestellen safety's, en al onze berekeningen een dubbele VF aanhouden.

Daarbij ken ik toch een aantal grote events en discotheken waar het gebeurt, en ik denk toch zeker dat hier wel eens een vrij uitgebreide technische keuring bij komt kijken, en dit blijkt toch nog steeds te mogen dan (hier in de buurt bv de vroegere zillion, bocaccio etc...)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ben laatst trouwens in die zaal in de timeout geweest. (poetsen van de laserinstallatie) en wat mij opviel was dat de motoren gestuurd werden via DMX...

Mag dit ? ik was altijd van mening dat dit niet mocht omdat DMX te onbetrouwbaar zou zijn ? Iemand die het fijne ervan weet ?

----------


## rinus bakker

Citaat uit AI-17: Hijs- en hefmiddelen; 3e druk juni 2003, pag. 48.   
AI-17 is de voor normale mensen leesbare uitleg en toelichting op de voor normale mensen bijna onleesbare wetsteksten. Hierin staat de Nederlandse versie van de Europese Machine Richtlijn verwerkt.
 7.5.5. Gevaar voor raken van personen: afzetten van werkgebied hijs- en hefwerktuig.
Binnen het werkbereik van hijs- of hefwerktuigen mogen zich geen personen begeven die niet betrokken zijn bij de werkzaamheden. Bij het werken met hijs- of hefwerktuigen bestaat de kans dat de last of delen van de last kunnen vallen. Dit betekent dat, voordat men aan het werk gaat, men zeker moet stellen dat:
- geen onbevoegden in het werkbereik van het werktuig kunnen treden (denk hierbij ook aan kinderen, voetgangers enz.);
- delast nooit over personen gehesen kan worden;
- nooit over gebouwen, kantoren, keten, of de openbare weg gehesen kan worden;
- de last stabiel wordt geplaatst.
Verder moet men voor de aanvang van hijs-hefwerkzaamheden rekening houden met het waarschuwen van bevoegde personen en andere werktuigen binnen het afzetgebied.
Bij lasten waarvan de kans bestaat op uitvallen van delen van de last (bijvoorneeld een stapel stenen, dakrollen ed) dienen voorzieningen te worden getroffen waarbij dit risico is geminimaliseerd. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn uitvalbeveiligingen bij klemmen en spanbanden bij pallets met dakrollen. 

Zo serieus genoeg?
En voor iedereen die het beter weet: graag met de betreffende citaten uit de wet- of regelgeving!

Ik weet wel allerlei 'gedoog-beleidsregels' maar dat is omdat de ArbeidsInspectie niet durft hard te maken dat alle theaters, TV-studios, Expohallen, Concertgebouwen enz in een keer dicht moeten. 
Want als de TV hierdoor langer dan een dag op zwart zou gaan, wordt de AI zelf heel snel door de politiek gesloten! 
Maar de branche moet zelf zorgen voor heldere regelgeving, en daaraan wordt wel mondjesmaat gewerkt, maar dat is liefdewerk-oud-papier, weet ik ook al 10 jaar uit de eigen ervaring.
De 'branche' brult heel veel - en soms ook heel hard - maar als het erop aankomt om zulk normalisatie en regelgevingswerk (financieel) te steunen is er bijna niemand thuis. 
Gelukkig heeft de PRESA een initiatief voor normalisatie in de evenementensector van de grond kunnen krijgen. Maar dat is nog lang niet in het stadium van gesprek met de AI, laat staan ook echt wettelijk bekrachtigd.
Lullen is 1, weten is wat anders!

----------


## Reemski

Ik weet niet hoe slim JIJ bent Rene..... Maar volgens mij maak je een grote fout. DMX is een protocol, en XLR een aanduiding voor een stekkertype. Toevallig wordt XLR gebruikt bij de aansluitkabels voor het DMX-signaal. Grote kans dat wanneer er XLR aan de motoren zit, dit voor een DMX signaal is. Inderdaad, het hoeft niet zo te zijn, maar wanneer hij de motoren ook nog eens bestuurd vanaf te hoofdlichttafel, dan wordt de kans nog groter. 

(verder natuurlijk niet relevant voor de discussie)

----------


## rinus bakker

XLR is een connector type?
DMX is een besturings-protocol?
CEE-norm is een connector!
230V is een spanning.
Olifanten zijn beesten.
Kometen zijn hemellichamen.
En zo kunnen we hele series appels en peren door elkaar gaan halen die geen f..k met elkaar te maken hoeven te hebben.

----------


## oversound

Oke, als ik het zo lees is het dus zo dat wat grote bedrijven en discotheken dus doen verboden is?
Snap alleen niet dat dit niet bekend is. Hun horen dit toch zelf te weten.

----------


## ralph

Tja, mogen kunnen en willen....als die met zn allen door 1 deur zouden passen werd politiek Den Haag een stuk leefbaarder en de wereld een leukere plaats om in te leven en te werken.

Tot zover cynisme voor vandaag.
Wat ik heb geleerd: tja van Rinus...en met redenen omkleedt zoals hij hierboven in het kort en to the point tracht uit te leggen: het mag niet.

Maar we doen het toch, daarbij kijken we naar wat in de ons omringende landen wordt gehanteerd aan veiligheidsmaatregelen en we doen niet lullig, wij leggen dit vast in een PRI&E.
daarbij hanteer ik voor mijn reken en tekenwerk:
Vf10 als er mensen onder de gehesen last kunnen komen.
Vf20 bij het hijsen van personen of truss waar mensen in zitten (supertrouper met spotter)
bewegen met de truss is iets wat ik nog niet gedaan heb, wel diverse malen gezien in oa. NOTP en diverse discotheken.

ELC heeft er een progje voor dat je op hun tafels kunt laten meelopen en dus via dmx werkt.
Hoe dat werkt met takels met verschillende loopsnelheden..beats me!

Zijn er hier op het forum mensen actief die met cyberhoists werken? die het systeem kennen vanuit de praktijk?

ff over dmx en xlr...
xlr heb je 3,5,9 polig...voor DMX signaal gebruik je 3 of 5 polig xlr met daartussen een 110 Ohm kabel, maar dat is geleuter voor lichtnichten en heej...laten die nu net een eigen forum hebben!

----------


## rinus bakker

Je bent me voor Ralph, en je drukt je altijd wat beschaafder uit.
Dat we niet boven mensen mogen hijsen is bij de meeste verhuurbedrijven vast wel bekend. 
Maar we willen ook graag gewoon blijven eten he!
Net als in de theaters en bij TV of in de RAI of Jaarbeurs.
Kortom je doet een RIE en een PRIE en dan neem je de Veiligheidsfactoren zoals aangegeven.
Daarbij weeg je de pakkans ook nog even .... en dan blijken we gewoon in Nederland te wonen. 
De enige serieuze pakkans hier wordt gevormd door flitskasten. 
En hier is het ook zo dat de kleinste of grootste ellende:
SE-Fireworks-Enschede-plofje,
Leliade-Legionellaatje, 
ATF=Drachten-brandje, 
bouwfraudetje+bouwfraudetje+bouwfraudetje+bouwfrau  detje+bouwfraudetje+bouwfraudetje+bouwfraudetje+bo  uwfraudetje+bouwfraudetje, 
idioot Procureur-Generaaltje (inbraakaangifte, Irak-marinier, zaak-Ploos) 
maandelijks veranderend bolletjes-slikkerbeleidje, 
HellsAngel-schietpartijtje, 
Betuwelijntje, 
Haags zwem-tramtunneltje, 
25.434e onderwijshervorminkje, 
UWV-luxeplee-tje enz enz enz 
met een excuusje is af te doen. 
Dus: 
*Alles moet mogen, want den 'Ollander is kampioen in gedogen!* 
Je snapt niet waarom er dan toch zo Griezelgruwelijk veel "geregelgeeft" moet worden.
Oh ja, anders hebben die 25000 bureaubezitters in de Ministeries en bij alle ZBO's en semi-overheden niks meer te doen. 
En we hebben al zoveel werklozen.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Ik weet niet hoe slim jij bent, je hebt XLR kabel en DMX, het eenigste verschil bij ons op het werk is dat DMX blauw is en XLR zwart. Of het bij andere ook zo is weet ik niet. Er zijn mensen die zien dus XLR voor DMX aan, als je dat doet is het gevaarlijk, want XLR kan dus veel minder informatie verwerken dan DMX, als je dat verschil wel kent dan weet ik het antwoord ook niet. Ik weet wel dat het via de  hofdlichttafel wordt aangestuurd (heb tijdens carnaval een half uurtje boven de lichtman staan kijken :P)



Tsja renee blijkbaar begrijp je niet helemaal wat ik bedoel. Ik weet namelijk prima dat op ene xlr stekker dmx kan staan, etc..etc..

Maar als ik een maf apparaat staat wat als interface is voor een kast waar groot opstaat "MOTORSTURING" en dat blijkt een demux te zijn dan vind ik dat een beetje vreemd.

Niels zegt dat ze via de status cue in de grote zaal die takels dus aansturen. (terwijl hij me vlak ervoor nog zat te vertellen over de brakke faders en knoppen) dan zet ik toch mijn vraagtekens daarbij..

Trouwens het grootste gedeelte van het licht in die zaal wordt bestuurd met die 2 pilot 2000's, de status cue is alleen voor het conventioneel en de scannetjes..

Dus eerst ff nadenken en zeker weten voordat je iemand aan gaat vallen..pipo !

----------


## rinus bakker

OK genoeg geluld weer over DMX en dat soort kleine (licht-sturings-)voltjes.

Het onderwerp (= TOPIC!) was(&is):
rigging en wetgeving 
en het verzoek was serieus te blijven .....

----------


## Kevin_DM

Treug naar topic. hijsen boven publiek kan dus volgens nederlandse wetgeving niet (en Belgische ??). Maar hebben ze hiervoor rolling safety's niet uitgevonden. Ik heb hier (BE dus) laatst met een controleur veiligheidsinspectie entertainment rigging gepraat en die wist me te vertellen dat bewegen van truss boven publiek toegelaten is mits het aannemen van VF20 EN het gebruik van rolling safety's. Ik zie ten eerste anders niet in waarom deze rolling safety's anders voor ontworpen zijn (ok, 150 kg versies is voor personenbeveiliging, maar 500 kg en 1 ton versies ??) en ten tweede zou ik ook niet weten waarom personen in de truss dan wel toegelaten worden, en moving truss niet.
Ik kan ook begrijpen dat je hier als leek niet zomaar mee gaat lopen klooien, maar mits samenspraak met ervaren riggers en een voorafgaande risico-analyse moet dit volgens mij toch een veilige, betrouwbare manier kunnen gebeuren.

----------


## kokkie

Het je begeven in de Catwalk en het klimmen door trussen boven publiek is ook niet toegestaan, dus officieel moeten de truss-volgspotters in hun stoeltje zitten voordat de deuren voor het publiek open gaan.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> Het je begeven in de Catwalk en het klimmen door trussen boven publiek is ook niet toegestaan, dus officieel moeten de truss-volgspotters in hun stoeltje zitten voordat de deuren voor het publiek open gaan.



Inderdaad, maar dit vooral door het risico dat een persoon die door de truss loopt iets van z'n eigen spullen kan laten vallen, kabels en dergelijke in de truss kan loslopen die dan zouden kunnen vallen en dit uiteraard allemaal op publiek kan terecht komen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik denk dat je in Nederland heus wel mag vliegen, mits:
- Je een diploma kan laten zien dat je verstand van rigging hebt;
- Je goed met de overheden overlegt, afspraken maakt, alles een keer doorloopt, etc.
- Je meerdere takels gebruikt die eigenlijk een veel grotere last kunnen dragen (dus als er 1 het begeeft, de rest het over kan nemen)

Als ik nu onzin loopt uit te kramen, meldt het mij dan even  :Wink:

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Ik denk dat je in Nederland heus wel mag vliegen, mits:
> - Je een diploma kan laten zien dat je verstand van rigging hebt;
> - Je goed met de overheden overlegt, afspraken maakt, alles een keer doorloopt, etc.
> - Je meerdere takels gebruikt die eigenlijk een veel grotere last kunnen dragen (dus als er 1 het begeeft, de rest het over kan nemen)
> 
> Als ik nu onzin loopt uit te kramen, meldt het mij dan even



Hijsen mag in Nederland wel, maar het probleem is dat in de entertainment eigenlijk altijd boven mensen wordt gehesen, en dat is nou net iets wat niet mag. De quotes uit de wetgeving zijn eerder in dit topic al gepost.

Maar als jij ergens in de regelgeving kan vinden dat het allemaal wel mag, dan zijn er hier een heleboel mensen die heel graag die regels eens willen lezen  :Big Grin:  Dus heb je wat links oid naar die regels?

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
>  Je meerdere takels gebruikt die eigenlijk een veel grotere last kunnen dragen (dus als er 1 het begeeft, de rest het over kan nemen)



Da's nou net wat rolling safety's doen...

----------


## DB

Het is nu wel bekend dat het officieel niet mag volgens de Nederlandse wetgeving en het is ook bekend dat er heel vaak wordt geroepen hoor niks en zie niks.

Maar vraag voor o.a. Rinus welke installaties worden er dan bijvoorbeeld in Duitsland gebruikt. Want ik weet dat hier in Nederland bijv. Flashlight bezig was met het ontwikkelen van motortakels die speciaal voor dit doel ontworpen zijn. Merk is volgens mij Stagemaker en type zou ik niet weten. Maar het gaat dan om een systeem waar je te maken krijgt met deels "zelf denkende" takels. 
Dit geheel wordt dan aangestuurd met een computer en ze waren bezig met het onderzoeken naar koppelingen naar lichtbesturingen zodat je lampen contra kan laten bewegen etc.

Ze zijn dan ook zo beveiligd dat wanneer je bijv. een carre in 4 takels hebt hangen en je wilt een kant laten zakken, dat het ingrijpt wanneer er fouten gemaakt worden of dergelijke dus zodra het dreigt dat er te veel gewicht aan de 2 takels komt te hangen dat het automatisch stil slaat.

Maar toen ik dit dus allemaal zag/ te horen kreeg stond het nog in de kinderschoenen. 
Maar lijkt mij dus in landen waar de regelgeving hier beter over is, wat zijn daar dan voor oplossingen en systemen ontwikkeld?

Groeten
DB

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DB_
> Want ik weet dat hier in Nederland bijv. Flashlight bezig was met het ontwikkelen van motortakels die speciaal voor dit doel ontworpen zijn. Merk is volgens mij Stagemaker en type zou ik niet weten. Maar het gaat dan om een systeem waar je te maken krijgt met deels "zelf denkende" takels. 
> Dit geheel wordt dan aangestuurd met een computer en ze waren bezig met het onderzoeken naar koppelingen naar lichtbesturingen zodat je lampen contra kan laten bewegen etc.
> 
> Ze zijn dan ook zo beveiligd dat wanneer je bijv. een carre in 4 takels hebt hangen en je wilt een kant laten zakken, dat het ingrijpt wanneer er fouten gemaakt worden of dergelijke dus zodra het dreigt dat er te veel gewicht aan de 2 takels komt te hangen dat het automatisch stil slaat.



Waar jij op doelt is het Cyberhoist systeem van flashlight. Idd een zelf ontworpen systeem.
Over cyberhoist is hier al heel wat geschreven geweest, de zoekfunctie brengt dus wel raad.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> ...
> ...



Ja dat bedoelde ik eigenlijk ook, omdat het hele topic er al over ging. Ik typte alleen 'vliegen', bedoelde 'vliegen boven publiek'. Mijn fout, voortaan zal ik ff duidelijker zijn.  :Wink: 

Maar dat is misschien ook wel een oorzaak voor dat ze boven giga-evenementen ook boven publiek hijsen. (TMF-awards oid was al eerder genoemd) Ze hebben misschien wel wat geregeld zodat ze een uitzondering kregen en wel mochten hijsen. Natuurlijk kan ik er weer goed naast zitten. Dat verhaaltje van Rinus over pakkans en zo komt natuurlijk ook erg bekend over [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Ja dat bedoelde ik eigenlijk ook, omdat het hele topic er al over ging. Ik typte alleen 'vliegen', bedoelde 'vliegen boven publiek'. Mijn fout, voortaan zal ik ff duidelijker zijn.



Klein detail. Het publiek valt in de categorie "Mensen", maar de artiesten e.d. vallen ook in diezelfde categorie. 

Het gaat dus niet alleen om het hijsen boven publiek, maar net zo goed om hijsen boven de buhne waar mensen aan het optreden zijn.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi delighted,
Mogen we technici ook tot de mensen / personen rekenen, 
of zijn die als 'disposables' op te vatten, 
zoals je soms nog wel een bij een management bespeurt?
Gaan we toch voor het eerste geval dan zijn er in onze sector verder geen twijfels meer.

----------


## kokkie

Nou Rinus, af en toe kom je weleens mensen tegen die zich technicus noemen en dan maak ik alleen maar een wegwerp-gebaar. Dus er zit misschien wel een kern van waarheid in.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hoi delighted,
> Mogen we technici ook tot de mensen / personen rekenen, 
> of zijn die als 'disposables' op te vatten, 
> zoals je soms nog wel een bij een management bespeurt?
> Gaan we toch voor het eerste geval dan zijn er in onze sector verder geen twijfels meer.



Je hebt gelijk.  :Smile:  Probeerde alleen maar even aan te geven dat de categorie mensen groter is dan het publiek dat komt kijken naar een showtje. 

En ondanks dat zijn er nog genoeg "technici" die zoals kokkie al zegt als disposables geteld mogen worden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hoi delighted,
> Mogen we technici ook tot de mensen / personen rekenen, 
> of zijn die als 'disposables' op te vatten, 
> zoals je soms nog wel een bij een management bespeurt?
> Gaan we toch voor het eerste geval dan zijn er in onze sector verder geen twijfels meer.



Tja, wat moet een mens daarop zeggen? Kosten/baten analyse maken zoals ze al jaren doen in de luchtvaart?  :Wink: 

Maar in het algemeen voor wat betreft het hijsen boven personen:

Het feit dat iemand hier moet vragen wat wel/niet mag mbt het hijsen boven personen, bewijst dat die persoon niet genoeg kennis heeft om het veilig te doen.
(en dat zeg ik met de beste bedoelingen!)

Ten overvloede: het hijsen boven personen is de facto verboden. Ikzelf zit (een beetje) in de wereld van de automatische trekkenwanden/toneelinstallaties en je kan je niet voorstellen hoeveel papierwerk wij moeten aanmaken om te bewijzen dat we, hoewel we iets doen wat eigenlijk niet mag, toch veilig bezig zijn. 

Officiëel valt er niets _te regelen_, ook niet op grote evenementen, en als het fout gaat ben je altijd de banaan. Het is gewoon iets waaraan je niet moet beginnen als je niet 100% weet wat je doet. Desalniettemin doen velen wel "zomaar wat" en vele mobiele/permanente installaties zijn dan ook eigenlijk onveilig. Als jij zelf wil gaan takelen boven personen, raad ik je aan eens te beginnen met een GOEDE cursus over hijsen.

Voor wat betreft het DMX-verhaal: ik heb ook al van takels gehoord die op deze wijze gestuurd worden. Voor zover ik de standaard ken, mag je er enkel licht mee sturen, maar misschien hebben ze aanvullende maatregelen getroffen waardor het wel veilig kan. 

Ik meen hier ook verstaan te hebben dat er takels gestuurd worden met een lichtsturing; dat is hoogstwaarschijnlijk geen goed idee want:
(1) in de meeste handleidingen van lichtsturingen staat dat het niet mag, omdat die dingen daar nu eenmaal niet voor gemaakt zijn 
(2) ik kan mij niet voorstellen dat een lichtsturing voldoet aan eender welke norm/eis die toch als basis kan gesteld worden voor het hijsen boven personen (wat dus niet mag  :Wink: )
(3) de lichtsturing meestal op een plaats staat die onvoldoende zicht geeft op het hijsen

Ik ontwikkel nu (uiteraard met een team profi´s) een sturing die gebruikt _kan_ worden voor het hijsen boven mensen. De zelf opgelegde lijst met normen waaraan we moeten voldoen is verschrikkelijk lang. En dan hebben we het nog niet gehad over de mechanische kant van de zaak. Het heeft daarbij in dit geval toch weinig zin om over normen te beginnen; aan de eisen die daar in staan kan je toch nooit 100% voldoen (het hijsen boven personen is verboden, remember?). Wij gebruiken die normen als toets, om zeker te zijn dat we niets over het hoofd gezien hebben.

_Je merkt wel dat ik geen specifiek antwoord geef op "wat mag, en wat mag niet". Dat heeft 2 redenen: 
(1) ik weet niet alles; wat ik denk kan best wel eens fout zijn 
(2) ik wil niet het risico lopen dat iemand hier mij verkeerd verstaat en iets doet wat mogelijk gevaarlijk is_

In het kort: ik raad af aan een dergelijke expeditie te beginnen zonder dat je zelf helemaal zeker bent dat je veilig bezig bent. En het lijkt mij dat een forum niet bepaald de juiste plaats is om informatie in te winnen over zo´n belangrijke vraag.

...maar als ik iets verkeerd zeg zal Rinus mij ongetwijfeld verbeteren  :Big Grin: 


Thomaz.

ps. ik heb ooit in een discotheek één kant van een carré weten loskomen en in het publiek slaan. Het was gelukkig geen grote truss en er stonden gelukkig veel mensen onder (vele dragers maken een lichte last...). Toch zijn er toen 3 mensen naar het hospitaal gemoeten met de nodige breuken/snijwonden. Als je dat één keer gezien hebt denk je wel twee keer na voor je iets dergelijks wil gaan doen.

----------


## Niels Soetens

Over dmx:

http://www.dmx512-online.com/

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Niels Soetens_
> 
> Over dmx:
> 
> http://www.dmx512-online.com/



Ik weet wel een beetje van DMX, en voor Rinus moet tussenkomen: DMX verdient eigenlijk geen plaats in de wereld van het hijsen. 

Als je bjvoorbeeld in de DIN versie van de DMX norm gaat kijken (DIN56930-2) zie je dat daarin staat dat DMX een protocol is om *licht* te sturen, ze vermelden niets anders, en dus mag je het in principe voor niets anders gebruiken. Discussies over DMX horen hier eigenlijk dus niet thuis. (hoewel de site idd nuttig is)

Thomaz

----------


## paul100

Hallo,

WAT EEN SHOCK

Ik moet zeggen dat ik een beetje geschrokken ben (wel 2 beetjes)
Onbelangerijk wat andere doen maar!!!
Takels besturen met DMX 512 is out of the question.
Als je schade aan wil richten moet je dat doen.

DMX 512 is een leuk protocol voor licht maar het niet echt bedrijfszeker.

1- Niet alle DMX512 apparatuur communiceerd 100% met elkaar.
Dit komt door bijvoorbeeld de variabele breaktijd , enz. een periodetijd is geen vast gegeven.

2- DMX is een "const. loop protocol" en dat zonder terugmelding
Dus geen controle mogelijk door controller
Lijkt mij wel belangerijk, er gaan vreemde dingen gebeuren als er een fase van 1 takel wegvalt.

3- daarbij voldoet een licht takel niet bepaalt een de machine richtlijnen dus dat kan spannend worden.


en zo kan ik nog wel honderd dingen verzinen om dit niet toe te passen.

----------


## paul100

"licht takel" moet zijn licht tafel

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Thomaz en Paul100,
Welkom op het Forum!
Ik ben altijd graag gediend van medestanders.

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hallo Thomaz en Paul100,
> Welkom op het Forum!
> Ik ben altijd graag gediend van medestanders.



Hey, bedankt!

Tja, op vlak van rigging laat ik niet zo snel van mij horen (toch niet op het forum) maar dit ging mij echt wel een beetje te ver. 

ps. roep maar niet te hard, misschien hebben we binnenkort wel eens een stevig meningsverschil... [8D]

En bij deze sluit ik wat mij betreft de off-topic conversatie!  :Wink: 
Thomaz

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thomaz_
> misschien hebben we binnenkort wel eens een stevig meningsverschil... [8D]



Try me.... :Big Grin:  [8D]  :Smile:  [:I]
Tegenspraak brengt ons allemaal verder. 
Argumenten verhelderen vaak het inzicht in de zaak.
Jaknikkers en slijmjurken hebben geen waarde. 
Niemand heeft de wijsheid in pacht, 
dus is er niks leukers dan meningen te testen en te scherpen.

----------


## kipcaravan

En het hijsen van personen boven personen? Gelden daar dan hetzelfde 'gedoogbeleid' voor of wordt het 'aapje der verantwoording' op je schouder dan ineens een stuk groter? (Het is blijkbaar wel gedoogd, zie De la Guarda, een tijdje terug in Amsterdam-noord).

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
>  7.5.5. Gevaar voor raken van personen: afzetten van werkgebied hijs- en hefwerktuig.
> Binnen het werkbereik van hijs- of hefwerktuigen mogen zich geen personen begeven die niet betrokken zijn bij de werkzaamheden. Bij het werken met hijs- of hefwerktuigen bestaat de kans dat de last of delen van de last kunnen vallen. Dit betekent dat, voordat men aan het werk gaat, men zeker moet stellen dat:
> - geen onbevoegden in het werkbereik van het werktuig kunnen treden (denk hierbij ook aan kinderen, voetgangers enz.);
> - delast nooit over personen gehesen kan worden;
> - nooit over gebouwen, kantoren, keten, of de openbare weg gehesen kan worden;
> - de last stabiel wordt geplaatst.
> Verder moet men voor de aanvang van hijs-hefwerkzaamheden rekening houden met het waarschuwen van bevoegde personen en andere werktuigen binnen het afzetgebied.
> Bij lasten waarvan de kans bestaat op uitvallen van delen van de last (bijvoorbeeld een stapel stenen, dakrollen ed) dienen voorzieningen te worden getroffen waarbij dit risico is geminimaliseerd. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn uitvalbeveiligingen bij klemmen en spanbanden bij pallets met dakrollen.



@Kipcaravan: als je nog eens de post van Rinus had gelezen, dan kon je zien dat personen vliegen al helemaal 'out of the question' is!

----------


## kipcaravan

De quote waarnaar Jurjen verwijst is absoluut waar, maar niet volledig en zeker niet voor het vliegen van personen in het theater.

Allereerst een quote van Rinus in een andere topic in het riggingforum:
NEE het mag NIET, tenzij en dan een hele rits wettelijk voorwaarden: uit Arbowet en Hijsveiligheid.

Daarnaast is het hele out of the question ook absoluut niet waar, aangezien in de afgelopen paar jaar in diverse voorstellingen personen boven personen hebben gevlogen. (MIA, Hans Klok, De la Guarda, Peter Pan etc.)

Ik vind 'out of the question' sowieso al een dooddoener voor het theater. Voor mij geldt dat in princiepe alles mogelijk is.

Wanneer het idee van een persoon boven andere personen vliegen ter sprake komt, lijkt mij dit absoluut uitvoerbaar is mits men een aantal punten in acht neemt.
Allereerst zal een goede en volledige PRI een absolute must. Berekeningen, VF etc zullen door diverse mensen met kennis van zaken nagerekend moeten worden om zeker te zijn van de uitkomsten. Informatie inwinnen bij andere gezelschappen en bedrijven (internationaal) met ervaring met het vliegen van personen is ook zeker goed om als extra achtergrond te laten dienen.

----------


## Thomaz

@ kipcaravan: Ik denk dat je "out of the question" in dit geval verkeerd begrijpt.

Wat we (ik in elk geval) bedoelen is dat wanneer je lasten of mensen gaat hijsen boven andere mensen, je je wettelijk gezien op héél dun ijs begeeft. Er zijn inderdaad normen en regel die het hijsen boven personen beschrijven, maar vele daarvan zitten binnen Nederland (nog) niet in een wettelijk kader. Volgens de Nederlandse wet mag het niet.

Typisch in de theaterwereld is bijvoorbeeld het verwijzen naar Duitse normen, ie over dit soort topics wel bestaan. MAAR: dit heeft in Nederland weinig waarde als het eenmaal fout gaat. Volgens de Nederlandse wet is immers (voor zover ik weet) het hijsen van en boven personen zoals het nu in theaters toegepast wordt niet toegestaan.

Je draagt dus een hele grote verantwoordelijkheid / aansprakelijkheid en dit is niets om zomaar naast je neer te leggen.






> citaat:_Geplaatst door kipcaravan_
> 
> 
> Ik vind 'out of the question' sowieso al een dooddoener voor het theater. Voor mij geldt dat in princiepe alles mogelijk is.



Ik vind dit een heel gevaarlijke gedachte. Ik ga liever uit van "Safety first, en dan zien we wel wat er nog kan!" Vele mensen hebben blijkbaar het idee dat een theater "een wereld in de wereld" is. Dat is dus niet zo. Ook in een theater zijn dezelfde regels en wetmatigheden van kracht. Ook de zwaartekracht geldt er en die kan je flink wat last bezorgen! :Wink: . Wat je buiten een theater niet doet, kan je in een theater beter ook niet doen.





> citaat:
> Wanneer het idee van een persoon boven andere personen vliegen ter sprake komt, lijkt mij dit absoluut uitvoerbaar is mits men een aantal punten in acht neemt.
> Allereerst zal een goede en volledige PRI een absolute must. Berekeningen, VF etc zullen door diverse mensen met kennis van zaken nagerekend moeten worden om zeker te zijn van de uitkomsten. Informatie inwinnen bij andere gezelschappen en bedrijven (internationaal) met ervaring met het vliegen van personen is ook zeker goed om als extra achtergrond te laten dienen.



ABSOLUUT WAAR! Maar dit doet niets af aan het feit dat het bij wet nog steeds verboden is. punt. Als er iets fout gaat heb jij (en de vlieger natuurlijk) een groot probleem. En dat is terecht. Je doet immers iets wat zo uitzonderlijk is van aard dat het gewoon niet fout mág gaan. En vandaar (nogmaals) mijn stelling dat het onverantwoord is een forum als het deze te gebruiken als basis van je informatie.

Thomaz

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thomaz_
> 1. Er zijn inderdaad normen en regels die het hijsen boven personen beschrijven, maar vele daarvan zitten binnen Nederland (nog) niet in een wettelijk kader. Volgens de Nederlandse wet mag het niet.
> 
> 2. Typisch in de theaterwereld is bijvoorbeeld het verwijzen naar Duitse normen, die over dit soort topics wel bestaan. MAAR: dit heeft in Nederland weinig waarde als het eenmaal fout gaat. Volgens de Nederlandse wet is immers (voor zover ik weet) het hijsen van en boven personen zoals het nu in theaters toegepast wordt niet toegestaan.



Hallo Thomaz,
daar gaan we dan:
1. "Volgens de Nederlandse wet mag het niet". PUNT UIT, denk je dan.
Alle theaters, studio's, circussen, expohallen enz enz gewoon sluiten!
Maar _de handhaver_ van diezelfde wet (=de ArbeidsInspectie) gebruikt wel het ArboHandboek voor Theater _'als uitgangspunt voor het inspectiebeleid'_, pardonnez le mots: Bleurkh!.
En laat daarin nou nadrukkelijk een trekkenwand voorkomen die is bedoeld en ontworpen voor het uitvoeren van hijsen van lasten boven personen. Met verdubbelde Veiligheidsfactor op de kabels. (En zijn de heren in Den Haag alleen weer vergeten dat ook formeel voor een ketting te eisen.)
Sic transit gloria mundi.
"Gedogen moet mogen!", en "na huilen kun je weer drogen?" 
en meer van dat soort Hollandse polder-breibraakbroddel.
2. Waarom kijk je naar Duitsland?
- omdat ze daar meer, beter, langer, grondiger en gerichter over veel van deze materie hebben nagedacht en 
- het eveneens veel beter doortimmerd en minder wollig en tegenstrijdig op papier hebben staan. 
Als je bij de Nederlandse rechter kunt aantonen dat het ongeluk gebeurd is terwijl je je baseerde op een betere regelgeving dat die in Holland beschikbaar was, kan hij je onmogelijk van grove nalatigheid betichten. 
Dat laatste geldt voor de Branche als geheel echter wel.
En zeker ook voor de NEE-roepers in die Ministeries, want met alleen maar NEE roepen komen we met zijn allen ook geen stap verder.
(En kan er geen minister meer naar een klassiek concert of een opera om daar in slaap te kunnen vallen. Boven het orkest en koor hangt vaak een zooitje lanpen en decor aan trekken of trussen).

----------


## Thomaz

Rinus,

ik weet perfect wat je bedoelt en wil eigenlijk vooral het grote gemis aan een eenduidige hanteerbare regelgeving aangeven. Het feit dat dit nu al zo'n lange discussie geworden is bewijst dat er toch echt nood aan is. (Ik zeg niet dat je het niet moet doen, ik zeg dat het eigenlijk niet mag; da's een groot verschil!)

Je kan inderdaad door allerlei secundaire maatregelen vermijden dat je "nalatig" bevonden wordt, anders zou ik nu al niet meer doen wat ik doe. Maar dit op 1-2-3 op een forum uitleggen (want dat was toch de vraag waarmee het begon) zie ik echt niet zitten. Als een ander zich geroepen voelt, doe gerust...

Ik begrijp intussen ook dat die Duitsers weten wat ze doen, ik heb "DIN Taschenbuch 342: Veranstaltungstechnik" altijd in mijn tas zitten. Daar heb je tenminste iets aan...


Thomaz

ps. Als theatermesn hoop ik van harte dat er geen theaters gesloten worden, als ze maar op een verantwoorde manier met het probleem omgaan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Thomaz,
Eigenlijk alweer helemaal roerend (ontroerend?) mee eens,
en eigenlijk heb ik DB ook al een tijdje in dit onderwerp gemist.
Tenslotte was het zijn Topic.
Al wil ik het hem niet aandoen om dik 100  voor dat Taschenbuch te moeten neertellen.
Maar het opdoen van kennis kost nou eenmaal tijd (en dus ook geld). 
PS: Doe de groeten aan Han.

----------


## paul100

Hoi

Zo Dat loopt nog aardig zo'n form.

Maar wat betreft regel geving (ik moet zeggen dat ik niet een vol leerd rigger ben ,maar electro freak.)

Moet je de wet niet een beetje met een korrelje zout nemen ?????
Als er wat naar beneden donderen, ben je toch altijd cronisch de lul
Dit neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat je al het mogelijke moet doen om het veilig te houden.

Zo is er namelijk een regeltje dat zegt ,"Alle electriche apparatuur dat op het lichtnet is aangesloten moet bij een leeftijd van 4 jaar en ouder getest moet worden op doorslag."

Dit betekent dus dat je bij en 4 jaar oud apparaat met ingebouwde voeding je hem even mag aansluiten op ik meen 50000V
zet de container maar klaar.

Heeft niet veel te maken met rigging, maar het is wel duidelijk dat er geen bedrijf is in nederland die zich volkomen aan de wet houd.


Dit wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat je lekker kan experimenteren een DMX gestuurde motortakel. of dat je  truss lekker kan overbelasten.

hiermee wil ik alleen zeggen dat ik het belangrijk vind dat je boven de wet je gezond verstand gebruikt.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Maar toch wordt er toch wel met personen in theaters gevlogen, ondanks dat de wet het eigenlijk afkeurt. Voor de kenners onder ons: dat vliegen heet "deus ex machina"

----------


## Barthez

Ik zou in dit geval graag even een parralel zijspoortje op willen gaan:

In de film industrie worden (ook in ons land) al jaaaaaren mensen gevlogen, is de overheid hier ook blind voor en bestaan daar geen regels voor? Of zou elke filmproducent aangeklaagd kunnen worden voor overtreding van de wet?

Of is het zo dat er voor de special effects in de filmindustrie wel richtlijnen zijn opgesteld?

Weet iemand hier antwoord op, of valt de filmindustrie ook onder het entertainment waar wij ons mee bezig plachten te houden?

----------


## Kevin_DM

Ik weet niet welke richtlijnen er in de filmbusiness gevolgd worden, maar het is wel duidelijk dat de zgn stuntmannen daar een boel zaken doen die volgens mij met geen enkele wet- of regelgeving in orde zijn, en puur op eigen risico geschieden.

----------


## Thomaz

De enige relevante wettelijke regelgeving in Nederland is voor zover mij bekend (!), datgene wat Rinus al in deze topic aangehaald heeft.

Thomaz.

----------


## splash

Wordt onder hijsen alleen verstaan ophangen aan "beweegbare middelen" zoals takels en lieren of ook iets wat "vast" hangt aan bijvoorbeeld ketting of steels??

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door splash_
> 
> Wordt onder hijsen alleen verstaan ophangen aan "beweegbare middelen" zoals takels en lieren of ook iets wat "vast" hangt aan bijvoorbeeld ketting of steels??



Volgens mij houdt het woord "hijsen" in, de tijd dat er bewogen (of gehesen) wordt. Dus het optrekken van de constructie en het bewegen van de constructie. Vanaf de constructie omhoog is EN gesafed is lijkt het me niet meer hijsen.

Verder hierbij nog een vraagje aan Rinus/Thomaz ??, het gebruik van rolling safety's, welk doel heeft dit dan. Heb hier en daar al opgevangen dat dit binnenkort verplicht zal worden bij bewegende constructies, en dat je hiermee een veilig "tool" hebt om dit te kunnen doen, maar in hoeverre klopt dit verhaal ?? Ook doordat je ze hier en daar bij de grotere rig-firma's reeds ziet opduiken, en dan vooral bij gebruik van bewegende structuren.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ze zijn is al eens eerder op dit forum verschenen, maar vooruit:
Hijsen = het vertikaal (en/of horizontaal) verplaatsen van een VRIJHANGENDE last.
Heffen = het vertikaal (en/of horizontaal) verplaatsen van een GELEIDE last.
Dus zolang iets vrij in de ruimte kan bewegen noem je dat een gehesen last, ook al hangt ie aan 1000 safety's. Die mogelijkheid van bewegen leidt tot de mogelijkheid van slijtage en grotere momenten op hijsogen enz.
Een liftkooi is opgesloten in een geleiding en dus is een lift een hefwerktuig. 
Geleidingen kunnen ook worden gebruikt om allerlei soorten van valbeveiligingen op aan te brengen. Denk ook aan de Genie-towers die zo'n stalen 'gatenstrip' in de binnenkant van hun alu-profielenpakket hebben.
Rolling safety's (ook wel load- of fall-arresters) zijn vaak onwerkbare voorzieningen:
Ik heb ooit uitgezocht wat zoiets zou inhouden voor het safen van een takel van 1ton met 20m ketting en 4m/min: een Load-Arrester daarvoor zou 230(!)kg wegen en probeer die maar te monteren aan je spanten. 
Dat zoiets binnenkort verplicht wordt zou mijn verbazing wekken. Maar ik heb nog het nodige aan vertaalwerk uit het Duits liggen (pakweg 250-300 kantjes technisch-juridische teksten(bleurkh!), uit Duitse normene en regelgeving en Europese norm-voorstellen. Dus wie weet staat daar zoiets tussen, maar dan is het nog niet meteen verplicht in deze contreien... al dient eventuele navolging daarvan aan te raden voor hen die de nalatigheid nooit voor de voeten geworpen willen hebben/krijgen.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> Verder hierbij nog een vraagje aan Rinus/Thomaz ??, het gebruik van rolling safety's, welk doel heeft dit dan. Heb hier en daar al opgevangen dat dit binnenkort verplicht zal worden bij bewegende constructies, en dat je hiermee een veilig "tool" hebt om dit te kunnen doen, maar in hoeverre klopt dit verhaal ?? Ook doordat je ze hier en daar bij de grotere rig-firma's reeds ziet opduiken, en dan vooral bij gebruik van bewegende structuren.



Heeft het gebruik van rolling safety's sowieso wel zin? Bij de meeste rigs worden de takels verre van maximaal belast, en zijn de takels dus zeker niet de zwakste schakels van het systeem. 

Veel zwakker is dat stukje zompig aluminium (ook wel trus genoemd [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])dat we aan de takels hangen. In de meeste gevallen is dat de zwakste schakel, en daar helpen rolling safety's m.i. niet tegen.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Dan heb ik ook ff een vraagje,

In n discotheek waar ik zeer regelmatig licht doe, hebben we ook bewegende truss. De takels worden hier door de Enigma Tafel aangestuurd, en ook hebben we Rolling-Safety's (2 per takel). De takels die gebruikt worden zijn CM Lodestar (of hoe je het spelt).

Nu de Vraag, gaat dit ook via dmx? en is het via dmx sturen van takels (aldan wel of niet boven publiek) toegestaan? Of wordt hier gebruik gemaakt van een soort converter o.i.d.? Of heeft de enigma gewoon een Takel sturing aanboord waardoor het wel mag? (lijkt me vrij onlogisch omdat de enigma niet veel anders is als een computer, en dus vrij onstabiel).

Ben wel benieuwt hoe het hier dan geregeld/gebouwd is.........

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse_
> 1 .. hebben we ook bewegende truss. De takels worden hier door de Enigma Tafel aangestuurd, 
> 2 .. en ook hebben we Rolling-Safety's (2 per takel). 
> 3 .. De takels die gebruikt worden zijn CM Lodestar (of hoe je het spelt).
> 4 .. Nu de Vraag, gaat dit ook via dmx? en is het via dmx sturen van takels (aldan wel of niet boven publiek) toegestaan? 
> 5 .. Of wordt hier gebruik gemaakt van een soort converter o.i.d.? Of heeft de enigma gewoon een Takel sturing aanboord waardoor het wel mag? (lijkt me vrij onlogisch omdat de enigma niet veel anders is als een computer, en dus vrij onstabiel).



Hallo Willem,
dat zijn nogal wat opmerkingen en vragen.
1. Wat is een Enigma tafel? En wat stuurt die uit? Analoge of Digi-volten?
2. Wow, 2 maar liefst... waarschijnlijk 2 x elk de helft van de takellast?  Dat is soms goedkoper dan 1 x het hijsvermogen.
3. Helemaal goed!
4. Waarschijnlijk weet je het zelf het best, want één enkele blik of vraag als je er weer bent, moet voldoende zijn. 
- En wat betreft "toegestaan....."?  :Big Grin:  [8D] [:I]
Denk je dat er maar 1 iemand in een Ministerie is, die weet wat DMX is? Laat staan hoe het werkt, laat al helemaal staan of er al dan niet iets mee toegestaan zou worden.... 
Voor hijswerk boven mensen zijn we al lang blij dat ze op SZW inmiddels weten dat er trekkenwanden in theaters bestaan (tenslotte bestaat het fenomeen 'lijsttheater' al sinds de Renaissance, dus een jaartje of 400!)  :Frown:  [|)] [|)] [|)] [|)]
En dus komen ze er over 200 jaar (want de tijd gaat steeds harder, ook in Den Haag) dat er ook hijsen en heffen bestaat in de R'n'R, Drive-in/Disco, Dance, Events, Incentives & Industrials .... 
En dat er daarbij "iets" al dan niet zal worden toegestaan, kost dan nog eens 50 jaar vergaderen over beleid, prioriteiten, maden en wormen enz.   [:I]  :Frown:  [ :Embarrassment: )]
5. Onderzoek ter plaatse hoe het werkt, en pak daarna de DIN-norm voor punttrekken er maar eens bij, en zoek daarin naar de DMX-acceptatie. Dan is er eigenlijk maar 1 antwoord mogelijk, en het begint met een 'N'.  :Smile:

----------


## paul100

De Redenen waarom DMX geen goed protocol is om takels aan te sturen.

Het protocol mist wat.

1- Het is zeer belangrijk dat de takel en/of hijs installatie een krachtmeting doet tijdens het hijsen en dit terugkopelt naar een sturing. Dit kan dmx niet.
2- Noodstop is ook verplicht dit gaat niet lukken via dmx volgens de eisen die de machine richtlijnen eraan stellen."by the way wel" eens een lichttafel gezien met noodstop?????
3- De takel moet een status geven naar opperator zoals hijssnelheid, afgelegde afstand, hijs gewicht ,enz
lukt ook niet via dmx.
4- DMX is een constant loop protcol. dit houd in dat hij om de (afhankelijk van het aantal kanalen) ëen aantal msec. de byte reeks verstuurd.
en dit constant achter elkaar.
Dit is gedaan omdat de electronica 15jaar geleden niet zo snel was.
het is echter wel storings gevoelig.

Al zou je een takel digitaal willen sturen dan moet het een 2weg communicatie wezen. met een protocol zoiets als-

-sturing vraagt status takel - takel geeft status door aan sturing- sturing controleerd - sturing geeft nieuwe positie naar takel(3 keer achter elkaar)- takel controleerd positie, beweegt en geeft tijdens beweging status door- takel stopt op positie en geeft dit aan sturing door.


Beste knutsel klus als je het goed wil doen.
Kortom niet aan beginnen.
lijkt me sterk dat een bewegende truss nou zo leuk is dat je er zoveel geld in wil stoppen en dan nog risico wil lopen ook.

P.S. kan je niet gewoon meer licht ophangen maar dan even lager??
lijkt mij een stuk makelijker.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door paul100_
> 1- Het is zeer belangrijk dat de takel en/of hijs installatie een krachtmeting doet tijdens het hijsen en dit terugkopelt naar een sturing. Dit kan dmx niet.
> 2- Noodstop is ook verplicht dit gaat niet lukken via dmx volgens de eisen die de machine richtlijnen eraan stellen."by the way wel" eens een lichttafel gezien met noodstop?????
> 3- De takel _moet_ een status geven naar operator zoals hijssnelheid, afgelegde afstand, hijs gewicht, enz lukt ook niet via dmx.
> Al zou je een takel digitaal willen sturen dan moet het een 2weg communicatie wezen. met een protocol zoiets als-
> - sturing vraagt status takel 
> - takel geeft status door aan sturing 
> - sturing controleert 
> - sturing geeft nieuwe positie naar takel(3 keer achter elkaar)
> ...



Hallo paul,
1- krachtmeting is IDD mooi en zeker aan te bevelen, maar ook duur en (nog) niet verplicht bij mijn weten....
2- noodstop is IDD verplicht, maar als je zegt 'ook' verplicht suggereert dat dat die lastmeting dat ook is!? 
Trouwens zo'n noodstop hoeft echt niet in de lichttafel te zitten. Leg die rode paddestoel er maar op of naast!
3- ook hier zou ik graag willen weten waar het 'moet' vandaan komt?
Welke wet of regel of richtlijn citeer je hier. Wederom ben ik het met je eens wat betreft de wenselijkheid, maar niet dat het (al) verplicht zou zijn.
Fraai protocol... 
en zoiets bestaat ook al in een allerlei versies van een groot aantal (hijs-)sturings-leveranciers (Skjonberg, Batalpha, Bytecraft, StageTechnologies, ChainMaster, Move-Cat, enz enz, en recent dus ook de Cyberhoist van Flashlight/Verlinde). 
Kost wel een paar centen ... maar dan heb je het ingewikkelde geknutsel en experimenteren ook aan anderen overgelaten.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> citaat:2- Noodstop is ook verplicht dit gaat niet lukken via dmx volgens de eisen die de machine richtlijnen eraan stellen."by the way wel" eens een lichttafel gezien met noodstop?????



Bij ons hebben ze wel een losse noodstop erbij gemaakt.....
De enigma is een tafeltje (wel een k*t tafel vind ik) die je vaak in discotheken ziet. Er zit zelfs een speciaal menu in vook takels, maar aver last ed. kan ik niets terug vinden in de tafel.

Wat betreft het nut van hijsen boven publiek..... Moet wel zeggen dat het erg mooi is als je zoals bij ons 3 circels hebt hangen, en die dus zowel bijna recht kan hangen, en gewoon horizontaal,,, enz enz enz.........

Wel kunnen de takels bij ons niet tot de grond. Ik vraag me af hoe ze dat bij events doen. Gebruiken ze daar gewoon de takels die ook worden gebruikt om de zooi vanaf de grond omhoog te halen? worden voor de bewegingen tijdens de show, dezelfde takels gebruikt?
Dan kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat het goed fout kan gaan als een takel blijft doorlopen, en dus iets je pietsje te ver zakt.......
Bij ons zet er dus maar gewoon n berperkte lengte ketting aan, waardoor hij gewoon niet lager kan.......

Het hele ding is aangelegd door Soundsystems in Veldhoven (is nu voor zover ik weet gefuseert met Rouvoets?!?).
Heb gekeken, en er gaat echt enkel n dmx-signaal uit de tafel bij ons, dus vraag me toch af hoe het dan precies werkt (soort van switchpack afzo?).

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse_
> 
> 
> Wel kunnen de takels bij ons niet tot de grond. Ik vraag me af hoe ze dat bij events doen. Gebruiken ze daar gewoon de takels die ook worden gebruikt om de zooi vanaf de grond omhoog te halen? worden voor de bewegingen tijdens de show, dezelfde takels gebruikt?
> Dan kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat het goed fout kan gaan als een takel blijft doorlopen, en dus iets je pietsje te ver zakt.......
> Bij ons zet er dus maar gewoon n berperkte lengte ketting aan, waardoor hij gewoon niet lager kan.......



Bij het Cyberhoist systeem van Flashlight wordt er maar 1 set takels gebruikt. In de software wordt er echter een onder- en bovengrens vastgelegd. Welke beweging je dan ook maakt met het systeem, het spul zal nooit buiten deze grenzen komen. En zo zijn de mensen eronder en het dak erboven helemaal veilig.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse_
> 
> 
> Wel kunnen de takels bij ons niet tot de grond. Ik vraag me af hoe ze dat bij events doen. Gebruiken ze daar gewoon de takels die ook worden gebruikt om de zooi vanaf de grond omhoog te halen? worden voor de bewegingen tijdens de show, dezelfde takels gebruikt?
> Dan kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat het goed fout kan gaan als een takel blijft doorlopen, en dus iets je pietsje te ver zakt.......
> Bij ons zet er dus maar gewoon n berperkte lengte ketting aan, waardoor hij gewoon niet lager kan.......



Da's ook niet het grote veiligheidsprobleem ermee, dat hij wel of niet op grond zou kunnen komen door een te lange ketting (je kan bij je motors trouwens een boven- en ondergrens instellen, dus dit is vrij eenvoudig op te lossen).
Probleem zit em vooral in het feit dat je verbindingen (dus takel-steel/ steel-truss etc), je trussen (koppelingen) of je toestellen (aan de ophanging) zouden kunnen loskomen door bv te verre kantelhoek, wringen van materialen bij hijsen, etc of zelfs dat je truss het begeeft door te veel last aan één van de trussen (door bv een trager of sneller lopende motor etc)

----------


## sidhe

> citaat:Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse
> 
> 
> Wel kunnen de takels bij ons niet tot de grond. Ik vraag me af hoe ze dat bij events doen. Gebruiken ze daar gewoon de takels die ook worden gebruikt om de zooi vanaf de grond omhoog te halen? worden voor de bewegingen tijdens de show, dezelfde takels gebruikt?
> Dan kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat het goed fout kan gaan als een takel blijft doorlopen, en dus iets je pietsje te ver zakt.......
> Bij ons zet er dus maar gewoon n berperkte lengte ketting aan, waardoor hij gewoon niet lager kan.......



Om nog even een aanvulling te geven op delighted...
Naast dat je een ondergrens en bovengrens kunt vastleggen in de software zit er ook nog een noodstop in... dus handjes los en alles staat meteen stil

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse_
> 1. Bij ons hebben ze wel een losse noodstop erbij gemaakt.....
> 2. De enigma is een tafeltje (wel een k*t tafel vind ik) die je vaak in discotheken ziet. 
> 3. Er zit zelfs een speciaal menu in voor takels, maar over last ed. kan ik niets terug vinden in de tafel.
> 4. Wat betreft het nut van hijsen boven publiek..... Moet wel zeggen dat het erg mooi is ....
> 5. Wel kunnen de takels bij ons niet tot de grond. 
> 6. Ik vraag me af hoe ze dat bij events doen. 
> 7. A) Gebruiken ze daar gewoon de takels die ook worden gebruikt om de zooi vanaf de grond omhoog te halen? 
> 7. B) Worden voor de bewegingen tijdens de show, dezelfde takels gebruikt?
> ...



1. Het moet! Dus het kan. In veiligheidsregelingen worden iha geen eisen gesteld die niet realiseerbaar zijn. Wel vraagt het soms aanpassingen in het omgaan ermee en/of het gebruik ervan. 
En het heeft vrijwel altijd prijskonsekwenties: in de UP-richting dan wel te verstaan. 
2. Waarom k*t? wat stuurt dat ding voor signaal uit? 
Frougaaâh gebruikten we wel lichttafels die 0-10V uitstuurden waar een interface/converter achter gehangen werd die er een "no of go" signaal van maakten, waarna we de takels tijdsgestuurd in hun bewegingen konden programmeren, maar: 
- geen positionerings-(hoogte) feedback, 
- geen lastmeting of feedback 
- geen softwarematige traject-eind afschakelingen.
Dus konstant veeeeel ogen naar de bewegingen laten kijken en eventueel op meerdere plaatsen een noodstopschakelaar, die het 125A takel-hoofdstoom circuit af schakelde.
3. Een speciaal menu ? Met _"sambal bij"?_ Wat voor funkties zijn er zo speciaal in dat menu van die 'k*ttafel'? _Nassi Speciaal?_ 
4. Boven artiesten wil het er ook nog wel een leuk uitzien..
5. Ook een manier van onderste limiet van het hijstraject begrenzen.
7. A.B.&C. = 3 x JA!
8. Een switchpack / converter / interface... geef het een naam, maar wat voor kabeltjes gaan er allemaal naar de takel? 
400V-voeding + 24of48V-stuurstroom + DMX-feedback???
Er ligt toch wel ergens een blokschema of manual van die dingen?

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sidhe_
> 
> 
> Om nog even een aanvulling te geven op delighted...
> Naast dat je een ondergrens en bovengrens kunt vastleggen in de software zit er ook nog een noodstop in... dus handjes los en alles staat meteen stil



Belangrijk verschil: 
1) Noodstop: een rode paddestoel op gele achtergrond die je inslaat als het foutgaat, de machine brengt zichelf in een veilige stand en wordt dan volledig uitgeschakeld. 
2) Dodemansknop: knop die je moet onderhouden, of de machine gaat zelf terug naar een veilige toestand. Dit vereist dus de aanwezigheid van een operator aan de machine.

Bij het hijsen is *vaak* de veilige toestand: zo snel mogelijk stoppen en de last laten stilhangen.

Voor wat betreft het DMX verhaal: een risico-inventarisatie/analyse kan uitwijzen dat het gebuik van DMX toelaatbaar is, een belangrijk punt is bijvoorbeeld de hijssnelheid, de aanwezigheid van een extra dodemansbediening/noodstop en mechanische beperkingen (bvb de last kan niet tot aan het publiek komen.) 

Kijk ook naar sommige mobiele sturingen voor takels: de computer (een gewone laptop) geeft instructies naar de controller via ethernet, maar vlak bij die laptop ligt dan wel een unit met dodemansknop én noodstop. Het gebruik van een separate hard-wired noodstop is normaal in dit soort installaties, meer nog het heeft de voorkeur omdat het de beste garantie biedt qua veiligheid.

Maar zoals ik al eerder gemeld heb zou ik DMX in elk geval niet aanraden, voor mij zit het pijnpunt vooral bij de lichttafel. Als die niet doet wat je verwacht, duurt het meestal vrij lang voor de bediener doorheeft wat er juist fout gaat. Een lichttafel is nu eenmaal bijna altijd gemaakt om enkel licht te sturen. In het vermeldde geval waar de lichttafel voorzien is om takels te sturen, moet je goed kijken naar wat de handleiding zegt. Het kan zijn dat daar ernstige beperkingen op het gebruik van die functie in vermeld worden.

De inperfecties van het DMX-protocol zelf zouden eventueel wel weg te werken zijn (inbouwen van checksums in andere kanalen etc), maar dit lijkt mij behoorlijk onzinnig.

Ik mijn geval (geautomatiseerde trekkenwanden) werken we met lasten van max. 700kg per trek die tot 2m/s halen en tot op grondniveau (toneelvloer) gaan. In dat geval DMX gebruiken is gewoon waanzin. Zonet hebben we nog een type-keuring laten uitvoeren volgens de strengste eisen, en ik kan je wel zeggen dat een DMX-gebaseerde installatie daar nooit door zou komen...

Ook mechanisch (n.a.v. de vraag over het opvangen van lasten) zijn er zware eisen. Bij hogervernoemder keuring werd een trek bijvoorbeeld met 250% overbelast (dwz ongeveer 1700kg!), en dan moest ie nog zonder problemen op zijn rem blijven hangen. Staalkabels ed. worden zelfs met een veiligheidsfactor 10 uitgevoerd (en getest). Bijkomend beveiligen op dat niveau wordt moeilijk, onhandig en duur (zie ook het antwoord van Rinus) 

Deze week ben ik trouwens nog bij de hoofdzetel van een grote fabrikant van aandrijvingen geweest (+10.000 werknemers wereldwijd). Als je dan weet dat zij aanpassingen op maat moeten maken voor onze installaties, begrijp je dat het niet allemaal even eenvoudig is.


Thomaz

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Thomaz,
en dank voor deze verheldering!
dat van die 250% is trouwens wel interessant, (= wederom het DUBBELE van de CE-eis van 125% overlastbegrenzing)
Maar dan zit je toch vaak tegen tegen de vloeigrens van die roedebuizen te duwen....
PS: 
(was die fabrikant soms SEW?)

----------


## Thomaz

Rinus,

als je meer wil weten moet je maar eens naar mij mailen. Ik kan niet alles op dit forum kwijt... mijn adres: "thomas at nagels punt nu"

Groeten,

Thomaz

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> citaat:maar wat voor kabeltjes gaan er allemaal naar de takel? 
> 400V-voeding + 24of48V-stuurstroom + DMX-feedback???
> Er ligt toch wel ergens een blokschema of manual van die dingen?



Lopen twee stuurstroom kabels naar de takels toe.
Wat betreft die enigma, die stuurt gewoon dmx uit.
Er hangen geen DMX takels ed.....

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> je kan bij je motors trouwens een boven- en ondergrens instellen, dus dit is vrij eenvoudig op te lossen.



Hallo Kevin,
dat is bij lang niet alle merken mogelijk hoor, als zijn ze wel
... maar als trouwe CM-Lodestar-gebruiker weet jij natuurlijk niet beter.

Verder zou ik die hijsrisico's qua bezwijken/falen (afgezien van de breuk van een ketting of het openbuigen van een haak) zo willen samenvatten: 
- verbindingen (dus takel-steel/ steel-truss etc) 
- trussen (koppelingen of hoekstukken door wringing en torsie, 
- toestellen (aan de ophanging) zouden kunnen loskomen door bv te verre kantelhoek. 

Dat je truss het zou begeven 
door te veel last eraan 
of 
door een trager of sneller lopende motoren 
zijn dingen die je van tevoren moet kunnen overzien, en die dus op nalatigheid wijzen als ze zouden optreden.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse_
> Lopen twee stuurstroom kabels naar de takels toe.



Euh???????
2 x stuurstroom? en geen 380-420V krachtstroomvoeding?

Wat is het eigenlijk voor merk takels dat er hangt? 
Er is nogal een gestunt met Donati uit Italie, zou dat kunnen?

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sidhe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Geplaatst door Ws Soundexpresse
> ...



Om nog even een aanvulling te geven op sidhe...
Naast de noodstop beweegt er bij de cyberhoists helemaal niets als je de Ctrl van het toetsenbord niet ingedrukt houd. (of een andere toets, maar volgens mij Ctrl.)

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hallo Kevin,
> dat is bij lang niet alle merken mogelijk hoor, als zijn ze wel
> ... maar als trouwe CM-Lodestar-gebruiker weet jij natuurlijk niet beter.



En als trouwe CM-lodestar gebruiker begin ik ook meer en meer overtuigd te geraken van de superieure kwaliteit van deze motors.




> citaat:
> Verder zou ik die hijsrisico's qua bezwijken/falen (afgezien van de breuk van een ketting of het openbuigen van een haak) zo willen samenvatten: 
> - verbindingen (dus takel-steel/ steel-truss etc) 
> - trussen (koppelingen of hoekstukken door wringing en torsie, 
> - toestellen (aan de ophanging) zouden kunnen loskomen door bv te verre kantelhoek. 
> 
> Dat je truss het zou begeven 
> door te veel last eraan 
> of 
> ...



Yep, maar ik bedoelde vooral dat het "te ver laten zakken van de motor" (dus je truss in het publiek neerplanten) getuigt van een nog veel grotere nalatigheid. Het lijkt me logisch dat als je begint met moving truss, je voldoende voorzorgen neemt zodat er grappen als "truss in het publiek laten zakken" niet voorkomen. Dit is dan toch wel een duidelijk geval van totaal geen besef hebben waar je eigenlijk mee bezig bent. 
Uiteraard moeten er ook meer dan ruime maatregelen genomen worden om alle voorgaande puntjes, het risico tot een minimum te beperken.

Trouwens, met sneller/ trager lopende motoren bedoel ik er dus die door een verschillende belasting ook verschillende hijssnelheden aannemen. We hebben ooit een job gedaan waarbij een groot grid dmv 17 verlinde 1T-motors gelijktijdig omhoog moest, middelste motor zwaarder belast dan de andere 16, wat zo maar eventjes een verschil gaf van 60 cm op 10 m hijshoogte. Leek me toch wel een ietwat overdreven grote marge... OK, alle motors hebben een kleine marge, maar bij CM had ik hierop een marge van 2 a 3 cm...

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik ben benieuwd naar de grootte van die verschillen, 
want Wally Blount van CM heeft me ooit verteld dat het verschil tussen een helemaal lege en een helemaal volle Lodestar 16% kan bedragen:
dat is ook al 1,6m op 10m hoogte!
Van Verlinde ken ik dat soort opgaves niet, 
maar het is natuurlijk veel prettiger om voor alle merken te weten wat het verschil wordt tussen bijv.
450 en 750 kg 
0f 
200 en 500 kg belasting.
Wij hebben ooit (12-15jr geleden) zelf proeven gedaan met de oude Verlinde series 250 en 500kg takels met ca. 50kg eraan om de onderlinge verschillen tussen de gelijkbelaste takels uit te vissen.
Daar was het ook er ergens tussen de 0-5%!
We hebben toen de zoveel mogelijk gelijke kwa fabrieks/serie en RhinoRigs/volgnummers vastgelegd om 'identieke' tandems te kunnen verhuren.
Dit lijkt me een mooi "onderzoekje" voor elke compagnie met veel takels in de verhuur....
en een waardevolle (en pijnlijke?) informatie die fabrikanten, welke leveren aan onze business, eigenlijk standaard zouden moeten opgeven. Ik ken er geen een die dat standaard doet.

----------


## paul100

Volgens mij is het verschil in hijssnelheid alleen afhankelijk van de 
"slip" van de 3fase motor. deze slip onstaat als de rotor door het magnetisch veld van de stator slipt.
Deze slip is afhankelijk van een aantal factoren zoals de hoogte van de spanning (is sterkte magnetisch veld stator), het gewicht van de last(tegenwerkende kracht).
hieruit kan je dus de conclusie trekken dat het verschil tussen 2 takels op locatie a heel anders is als locatie b.
Als je 100meter kabel meer of minder gebruikt merk je al duidelijk verschil.






even voor rinus
1- niet verpicht maar als ik er onder sta zou ik wel blij zijn met de gedachte dat er een beetje aandacht aan besteed is en wat heet duur?
loadcell kost nog geen 500dollar  (mooie futec)+ een beetje aansturing.

2- Noodstop is niet alleen verplicht maar vergeet niet dat bij herstel van de noodstop niet spontaan de takels mogen bewegen.
Er is dus een communicatie nodig tussen de tafel en de takels om te weten wat de huidige positie  van de takels is. zodat een sturing(tafel) zich aan kan passen naar de huidige positie van de takels.



3- Moet komt van "Als je het bewegen van takels op een veilig manier wil doen met, moet je min zorgen dat"

Ik verwijs in geen gaval naar geschrifte, regelgeving, etc.

----------


## rinus bakker

@paul100:
1: een loadcell op zich maakt de zaak niet veiliger. Sterker nog: als je er tijdens het bouwen pas achter komt dat je de zaak te zwaar aan het belasten bent heb je in de voorbereidings/planningsfase wel heel veel regels met voeten getreden... (het vooraf maken van berekeningen en een hijsplan is een verplichting!)
2: ook hier is het een mooie eis voor multi-point-lifting, maar niet de essentie van de noodstopverplichting. 
Dat is alleen maar gebaseerd op: is er gevaar? Ram dan op die knop! 
Ook al heb je helemaal geen tafel, maar alleen maar een 4 of 8 kanaals distro, een noodstop is wettelijk verplicht. Zelfs op een enkelvoudige handdrukknop-bediening ("yellow-box" of "single pickle").
3: Ik verwijs nu juist wel naar wat MOET, want als we allemaal zelf zouden gaan uitmaken wat we al of niet veilig vinden (of liever aan beveiligingen zouden zien toegepast) is er zo weer sprake van een chaos van hier tot Tokyo. 
Er is altijd wel een mafkees die het allemaal wel best vind en alleen op prijs gaat concureren en alle verdere eisen aan zijn laars lapt.
De minimale wettelijke eisen komen uit 
de Europese Machine Richtlijn, 
de Europese Richtlijn Arbeidsmiddelen, 
de Nederlandse Arbowet + BesluitArbeidsmiddelen + Beleidsregels Arbeidsmiddelen enz enz enz, 
en dan voor het hijsen boven personen nog eens de regelgeving uit enkele andere Europese landen, 
en voor wat betreft beveiligingseisen op sturingsapparatuur uit een aantal geharmoniseerde (dus in heel Europa geldende!) normen. 
En het is dus niet aan jou of mij om te zeggen dat iemand "minimaal moet zorgen dat".

----------


## Thomaz

Ik sluit mij volledig aan bij Rinus. Het enige waar je op kan terugvallen zijn de normen/richtlijnen. Met 'gut feeling' en 'volgens mij is dit wel veilig' bega je al snel fouten die gevaarlijk kunnen zijn. 

Bij trekken gebruiken we loadcellen omdat vele decorbouwers tegenwoordig blijkbaar niet mer weten hoe zwaar het decor is. Bovendien is het boven bepaalde belastingen verplicht. 


Thomaz

----------


## Gast1401081

fantastisch : een slippende motor met publiek eronder.

Verder : we hebben goed nieuws voor alle hijsers: Vortek. een met frequentie-omvormer die alle lasten in de gaten houd bestuurde motor, met valbeveiliging ( wijkt de last 5 kg af van de berekende last : noodstop-activering.) met harde en softe noodstop, en rem, dus alle machinerichtlijnen zijn meegenomen. Kost een naar stuiver, maar dan heppie ook wat.

http://www.bourgonje.nl/Sales/Vortek.htm

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> fantastisch : een slippende motor met publiek eronder.



Als je asynchrone motoren gebruikt, is slip heel normaal. Het hele werkingsprincipe van zo'n motor is daar nu eenmaal op gebaseerd.


Thomaz

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thomaz_
> 1 .... omdat vele decorbouwers tegenwoordig blijkbaar niet meer weten hoe zwaar het decor is. 
> 2 .... is het boven bepaalde belastingen verplicht.



Hoi Thomaz, 
1. dat is niet van tegenwoordig alleen hoor, dat is al zo lang als er decors gebouwd worden. Dus zeg maar tenminste 2500 jaar.
2. waar was die verplichting van loadcells vanaf 'bepaalde belastingen' te vinden?

----------


## Thomaz

cfr Rinus punt 2: Ik had het kunnen denken dat je dit zou vragen  :Wink: 

Ik geef toe niet alle normen te kennen, maar ik zal Han eens vragen vanwaar die eis komt  :Wink:  Ik weet in elk geval dat ze er bij het liftinstituut ook zo over denken, maar niet met zekerheid uit welke norm dit komt.


Thomaz

----------


## paul100

Ach ja maak er maar een lolletje van.

Slip in een kortsluit anker motor is echt niet vreemd.
Sterker nog als hij geen slip zou hebben zou hij niet draaien.
Ik geloof dat het 1e klas mts was of zo iets.

Het zou echter kunnen dat een takel geen kortsluitanker motor heeft.
(lijkt mij sterk).
Maar goed molgens mij heeft elke motor een slip.
(behalve een stappenmotor)


Beste Rinus,

1. Een loadcell maakt de boel wel degelijk veiliger(met de juiste electronica).
Het wil uiteraard niet zeggen dat je geen berekingen van de krachten en de gewichten hoeft te doen maar dat begreep je vast wel.
anders had ik wel getypt. "Je moet er een loadcell tussen zetten want dan kan je lekker aan kloten."
Ba wat naar.

2. DE NOODSTOP en lees de machinerichtlijnen er maar op na.
(en dat mag je zelf doen want ik zoek het niet voor je op)
MOET er voor zorgen dat na gebruikhiervan, dus bij het wederom inschakelen van de installatie de boel in ruststand staat.
Het zou een lekkere bende worden als je noodstop uitschakeld en de boel begint te bewegen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Paul,
Natuurlijk maakt een loadcell de situatie potentieel wel veiliger, maar het is geen wettelijke eis! (denk aan het onderwerp van het topic!)
Met VBG-9 (=nu? BGV-??; lekker als die Duitsers die hun hele wet/regelgeving gaan hernoemen!) mag je na het safen ook gewoon publiek onder je grid laten komen, en daar wordt ook nergens een lodecell geeist. 

_Er is dus een communicatie nodig tussen de tafel en de takels om te weten wat de huidige positie van de takels is. zodat een sturing(tafel) zich aan kan passen naar de huidige positie van de takels._

De noodstop moet, maar dat hele verhaal over 'de communicatie met de tafel' enz staat vast niet in de MR, want daar wordt helemaal niet over 'tafels' gesproken. 

Overigens beweer jij op deze manier - zoek het lekker zelf maar op want ik ga dat niet doen - iets uit het zeer ongerijmde. 
Dat is in mijn ogen een kwalijke manier van een discussie voeren.
Als jij zegt dat het in de MR te vinden is mag je dat ook wel hard maken. 
Anders kan iedereen wel van alles gaan roepen, en daarna zeggen dat het in de "Bijbel" te vinden moet zijn, of anders in de "Koran", of de "Talmud", of "The Origin of Species", of het "Handboek voor de Frauderende CEO", of het "Communistisch Manifest", of de "Vraagbaak voor de Opel Record" of weet ik veel wat............

----------


## paul100

dag rinus. (snelle reactie)
Helaas geen machine richtlijnen bij de hand ik zal het morgen op mijn werk even na zoeken als je er veel waarde aan hecht.
onderste sitaat(uit de nen ook verpicht).

"Na het ontgrendelen van een noodstopschakelaar mag de machine niet automatisch aanlopen"

Wat ik bedoel te zeggen!!
Als je op een noodstop drukt terwijl de takel beweegt.
dan stopt de takel(als het goed is).
Vervolgens zou bij het resetten van een noodstop (die los naast een lichttafel staat) de takels beginnen te bewegen omdat de lichttafel doodleuk de positie vasthoud die voor het inschakelen van de noodstop opgegeven is.
Het is dus wel handig als de tafel eerst zijn stuurpositie aanpast aan de positie van de takels.

Of je moet er een andere metode voor weten???

Het is ook niet voor jan joker dat ze het noodstoprelais uitgevonden hebben.




Citaat.

Indien meerdere machines samenwerken dienen met de noodstop alle gekoppelde machines te worden gestopt (indien er gevaar aanwezig is als deze ingeschakeld zouden blijven); Noodstopschakelaars dienen aanwezig te zijn bij elke bedieningsplaats en verder zoveel als noodzakelijk (dit laatste volgt uit de risico-inventarisatie); Een noodstopketen mag niet uitschakelbaar zijn (bijv. met functieschakelaar, overbruggingsschakelaars e.d.); Een noodstopschakelaar mag alleen gebruikt worden als veiligheidsvoorziening (dus niet als uitknop). Een noodstopketen moet zijn opgebouwd volgens categorie 0 of 1 (volgens NEN EN IEC 60204-1 art.9.2.2). Noodstopschakelaars moeten van een zelfvergrendelend type zijn; Na het ontgrendelen van een noodstopschakelaar mag de machine niet automatisch aanlopen (een afzonderlijk startcommando is noodzakelijk); Een noodstopinrichting moet gemakkelijk te bedienen en te bereiken zijn; Bij de toepassing van een trekkoord moet zowel bij het trekken aan het koord als bij breuk van het koord de noodstopfunctie worden geactiveerd

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door paul100_
> Wat ik bedoel te zeggen!!
> Als je op een noodstop drukt terwijl de takel beweegt.
> dan stopt de takel(als het goed is).
> Vervolgens zou bij het resetten van een noodstop (die los naast een lichttafel staat) de takels beginnen te bewegen omdat de lichttafel doodleuk de positie vasthoud die voor het inschakelen van de noodstop opgegeven is.
> Het is dus wel handig als de tafel eerst zijn stuurpositie aanpast aan de positie van de takels.



Beste Paul....

Ik weet niet waar jij zo'n systeem gezien hebt... maar dat was dan zeker en vast een 'selfmade' systeem.
NOOIT OF TE NOOIT wordt een lichttafel gebruikt voor het rechstreeks aansturen van takels! NOOIT!!!

Het enige wat kan is dat het computakelsysteem een triggersignaal (bv DMX/MIDI/...) krijgt van een lichttafel.
De volledige controle en aansturing (INCLUSIEF NOODSTOP/DODEMANSKNOP) gebeurt door het computakelsysteem en dat heeft NIKS te maken met DMX of een lichttafel.

De lichttafel geeft dus enkel een GO-commando (trigger) voor een bepaald programma in het computakelsysteem. Niet meer of niet minder. Feedback naar de lichttafel is er dus niet en is ook voor NIKS nodig aangezien het computakelsysteem alles verder verwerkt.


Jouw verhaaltje over het resetten van de noodstop en het verdergaan met de laatste positie van de lichttafel klopt dus niet...

----------


## Thomaz

Hola,

voor we messen & bijlen beginnen boven te halen:

@ paul100: wat ze in het citaat bedoelen is (volgens mij) dat er een aparte reset moet zijn. Het zegt _niets_ over de besturing!

Het is maar dat niet een of andere klojo de noodstop die jij juist ingeslagen hebt terug ontgrendelt en de machine zo begint te lopen. Er moet een extra handeling zijn (bvb drukknop) ná het ontgrendelen van de noodstop om de machine weer op gang te helpen. Deze heeft niets, maar dan ook niets te maken met de sturing, want hij maakt deel uit van het veiligheidscircuit. Meer nog, om diezelfde reden mag deze reset niet van het correct functionneren van de tafel afhangen. De reset maakt deel uit van het noodstopgebeuren en moet mee door een veiligheids-relais/-PLC verwerkt worden.


Deze opstelling is dus een manuele reset. Het alternatief (noodstop ongrendelen doet de machine weer lopen) is de automatische reset, en dit is voor noodstoppen in deze toepassing absoluut niet toegestaan (daarover zijn we het eens).

Die tafel mag, van zodra de reset gegeven is wel naar de gewenste positie sturen (bij onze dedicated-trekkenbesturingstafel is er dan wel steeds een dodemansbevestiging nodig).


Samengevat: bij de toe te passen manier van aansluiten van een veiligheidsrelais moet deze uitgerust zijn met een zgn "manuele reset functie" (in tegenstelling tot de automatische). Als deze reset gegeven is, mag het apparaat gewoon verder werken. In sommige gevallen gaat hij dan ook zijn achterstand inhalen. 

Thomaz

ps. ik maak er geen lolletje van, maar wilde Rinus gewoon op een vriendelijke manier laten weten dat ik hem het antwoord schuldig moest blijven.

----------


## paul100

zeg ace je mag eerst een forum gaan lezen voor je reageerd

Tomas ik bedoelde jou niet met lolletje, maar iemand die blijkbaar nog nooit van een motorslip gehoord had.

Maar goed Ik geloof dat w er bijna uitzijn wat betreft de noodstop.

En ik geloof toch en eigenlijk bev. thomas het met de trekken tafel
dat een zo genaamde rode padestoel naast een lichttafel niet aan de eisen van een noodstop voldoet.

----------


## Gast1401081

stukkie besturingstechniek op de NEN gebaseerd:

je neemt een kracht-relais, dat alleen opkomt als er aan een aantal voorwaarden is voldaan : 

*  geen noodstop
*  geen thermische beveiliging aangesproken
*  prakijk-voorwaarden (machine aan-uit, operator aanwezig, etc..)

en dat geeft de krachtvoedingen door aan je stuur-relais, die omhoog of omlaag regelen.
en die laatsten zullen het alleen doen als je hoofdrelais de voeding vrijgeeft.

Verder zijn alle betere noodstoprelais van oa Pilz, en Moeller pas te reseeten na een hand-beweging (drukknop indrukken).
Moet deze optie wel uitbedraad worden, dus.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door paul100_
> 
> zeg ace je mag eerst een forum gaan lezen voor je reageerd



[?] Denk dat ik het forum nog wat nauwgezetter volg dan jij denkt  :Wink: [8D]

Wat ik wou zeggen is dat die noodstop niet met de lichttafel is gekoppeld zoals jij aanhaalt, maar wel op het computakelsysteem (dat EVENTUEEL getriggerd wordt door een lichttafel)
Het hele noodstopsysteem (incl ontgrendelingsprocedure) wordt afgehandeld door het computakelsysteem en NIET door de lichttafel.





> citaat:
> En ik geloof toch en eigenlijk bev. thomas het met de trekken tafel
> dat een zo genaamde rode padestoel naast een lichttafel niet aan de eisen van een noodstop voldoet.



Die rode 'paddestoel' kan perfect voldoen aan de eisen die gesteld worden aan een noodsysteem.
Die padddestoel is een externe noodstop en zal heus bij het ontgrendelen (van enkel die paddestoel) het hele systeem niet terug in in beweging brengen.  Hiervoor zijn bijkomende veiligheidssystemen aangebracht. (bepaalde handelingen en controles)

Het is dat wat Thomas, Rinus en ik je al hele tijd proberen duidelijk te maken.  
Er is echt wel over nagedacht hoor  :Smile:  Het is niet zomaar een onderbreking van de kring, maar wel een volledig veiligheidssysteem dat in werking wordt gesteld (wat niks te maken heeft met een lichttafel...)
Als je met die noodstop enkel een tijdelijke onderbreking van de beweging zou realiseren, creëer je idd bij het ontgrendelen gevaarlijke situaties.

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> stukkie besturingstechniek op de NEN gebaseerd:
> 
> je neemt een kracht-relais,



Doe mij er maar 2! Voor het hijsen boven mensen moet je, om aan de veiligheidscategorie te voldoen, twee hoofdrelais in serie hebben staan. Apart bedraad en met plak-detectie.




> citaat:
> dat alleen opkomt als er aan een aantal voorwaarden is voldaan : 
> 
> *  geen noodstop
> *  geen thermische beveiliging aangesproken
> *  prakijk-voorwaarden (machine aan-uit, operator aanwezig, etc..)



Ook belangrijk: 
* Status van de machine (bvb plakt een hoofdrelais? zo ja zal het andere nooit inkomen)
* Voedingsspanning ok? (fasevolgorde, over/onderspanning)




> citaat:
> en dat geeft de krachtvoedingen door aan je stuur-relais, die omhoog of omlaag regelen.
> en die laatsten zullen het alleen doen als je hoofdrelais de voeding vrijgeeft.



Vaker werken de stuurrelais via de stuurstroom, ze schakelen wel de kracht maar worden er niet door gevoed. Bij een noodstop mag de stuurstroom actief blijven, daarom het dubbele hoofdrelais op de krachtstroom.




> citaat:
> Verder zijn alle betere noodstoprelais van oa Pilz, en Moeller pas te reseeten na een hand-beweging (drukknop indrukken).
> Moet deze optie wel uitbedraad worden, dus.



...en daar zit dus meestal het grote probleem  :Wink: .

Thomaz

@paul100: misverstandje (boy, is my face red [:I])

----------


## Gast1401081

machine-richtlijn categorie 3 of 4 ??? 

nog nooit van spontaan plakkende contacten gehoord, wel van te klein uitgerekende relais die uitfikten, maar die waren dan ook te klein uitgerekend. Verder : de noodstop schakelt de bovenkant van het relais kort aan zijn onderkant: waardoor het relais dus per definitie afvalt. Verder : met 1 fase op een draaistroom motor gebeurt er niks, dus mag er 1 blijven plakken. verder moet ook de stuurstroom ( zeg de 24V ) worden onderbroken, waardoor En het noodstop-relais, En de stuur-relais afgevallen zijn. Of de tafel nou dmx geeft, of niet. Daarom is ook het verschijnsel interfacing uitgevonden. Vanuit de PLC een  24Vdc-Hoog commando, maar dat gaat (potvrij) over bnaar een 24Vac commano, dat het 380Vrelais weer inschakelt. De 24Vac moet ook in de noodstopstroomkring mee worden onderbroken. En dan voldoe je prima aan machinerichtlijn cat4, bestuurstechnisch dan..

----------


## paul100

Ace helaas nog niet nauwlettend genoeg

Zoals ik in het begin al zij.
De 1 van redenen dat een takel niet direct met dmx aanstuurbaar is het probleem
met de noodstop. Hierop werd gesuggereerd dat je wel een noodstop naast de tafel kan leggen. het kan inderdaad maarja .........
Daarbij heb ik het niet gehad over triggering midi of stuurcomp of weet ik wat.
Ik had het puur over het dmx protocol.

Daarbij heb ik het systeem nog nooit gezien.
Dus of het homemade was weet ik niet.

----------


## paul100

ik bedoelde axs



Ik weet niet Thomas, Rinus mij dit de hele tijd proberen duidelijk te maken. 
maar wet ik wel weet is dat we er uit zijn.
ik ben blij dat het systeem niet direct weer inschakelt na het reseten van de noodstop.
Want ik probeerde jullie duidelijk te maken dat noodzakelijk is.
Helaas had ik niet mee gekregen dat dat het geval was.

Ook fijn dat er nog een besturingcomp achter zit. 
en dat het niet rechtstreeks met een dmx signaal bestuurd word.

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> machine-richtlijn categorie 3 of 4 ??? 
> 
> nog nooit van spontaan plakkende contacten gehoord, wel van te klein uitgerekende relais die uitfikten, maar die waren dan ook te klein uitgerekend.



Als ik met stromen speel van 200 à 400 A dan bereken ik mijn relais echt niet te klein, want anders gaat het goed fout. Ik heb ook nog nooit met het plakken te maken gehad, maar je moet er wel rekening mee houden (bvb op vraag van het Liftinstituut). Het is bovendien een kleine ingreep.




> citaat:
> Verder : de noodstop schakelt de bovenkant van het relais kort aan zijn onderkant: waardoor het relais dus per definitie afvalt.



Als het ingebrand is (bvb door slecht contact) haalt dat niets uit




> citaat:
>  Verder : met 1 fase op een draaistroom motor gebeurt er niks, dus mag er 1 blijven plakken.



Wij gebruiken dus van die grote relais die de 3 fasen + N in één keer schakelen. Dat is dus alles of niets. 




> citaat:
> verder moet ook de stuurstroom ( zeg de 24V ) worden onderbroken, waardoor En het noodstop-relais, En de stuur-relais afgevallen zijn.



daar ben ik het niet mee eens, het onderbreken van de krachtstroom is voldoende.




> citaat:
>  Of de tafel nou dmx geeft, of niet. Daarom is ook het verschijnsel interfacing uitgevonden. Vanuit de PLC een  24Vdc-Hoog commando, maar dat gaat (potvrij) over bnaar een 24Vac commano, dat het 380Vrelais weer inschakelt. De 24Vac moet ook in de noodstopstroomkring mee worden onderbroken. En dan voldoe je prima aan machinerichtlijn cat4, bestuurstechnisch dan..



Dit vind ik een vreemde aanpak. Als je nu eens gewoon een dubbel hoofdrelais zet, en laat die hele 24vAC kring er maar uit. Waarom zijn er anders DC relais? Nb. Onze hoofdrelais hebben 230v nodig om te schakelen, dit doen we met een 24vDC hulprelais, rechtstreeks gestuurd uit de *veiligheids*PLC. Alle andere relais (bij handmatig gestuurde installaties ed.) werken op 24vDC die actief blijft bij noodstop (meer nog, tegen stroomuitval zit er vaak een UPS op). Dit laat een actieve controle van de machine toe als het fout gaat.

Thomaz

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door paul100_
> 
> Ace helaas nog niet nauwlettend genoeg



Zoals ik in het begin al zij.
De 1 van redenen dat een takel niet direct met dmx aanstuurbaar is het probleem
met de noodstop. Hierop werd gesuggereerd dat je wel een noodstop naast de tafel kan leggen. het kan inderdaad maarja .........
Daarbij heb ik het niet gehad over triggering midi of stuurcomp of weet ik wat.
Ik had het puur over het dmx protocol.
[/quote]

Ok... blijkbaar hadden we het wel degelijk over hetzelfde maar wat onduidelijk?
Ik heb hier al in het (verre)verleden al paar keer aangehaald dat het DMX aansturen van takels niet kan omwille van veiligheidsredenen.
Zie verschillende topics  :Wink: 

Wat mijn niet duidelijk was in je verhaal was het volgende :
Jij bleef maar zeggen dat het een probleem was dat de de sturing gewoon rekening zou houden met de laatste informatie van de lichttafel. Dat probeerde ik je duidelijk te maken dat het niet zo was.

Jij WIST dat het noodzakelijk was dat het niet mocht gebeuren... maar je wist blijkbaar niet dat daar de nodige voorziening al reeds voor voorzien zijn in de takelsturingen. Daar waren we langs elkaar aan het doorpraten.
Jij haalde het verhaal aan van 'lichttafel' waarmee ik met de info kwam dat de lichttafel er niets mee te maken heeft.

Ben blij dat we nu allemaal op dezelfde golflengte zitten

----------


## rinus bakker

Zullen we een nieuw topic openen: 
"Besturings-techniek voor het uitvoeren van hijswerkzaamheden boven personen?"

En het één en ander dan graag ook punt voor punt (met het citaat waarop de reactie gericht is) afhandelen, 
en met helder geformuleerde standpunten, en niet al te veel half afgemaakte gedachten.
Het heeft nu wat chaotische vormen aangenomen, heen en weer zwalkend tussen: 
- wat de MachineRichtlijn eist,
- wat in (al dan niet geharmoniseerde) Europese of in Nederlandse normen te vinden is,
- wat er volgens de Duitse BGV-C1 minimaal vereist wordt,
- wat op grond van persoonlijk inzicht of ervaringen de voorkeur verdient,
- wat het LiftInstituut graag zou willen zien enz enz.

----------


## Thomaz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Het heeft nu wat chaotische vormen aangenomen, heen en weer zwalkend tussen:



Tja, het leven is nu eenmaal ingewikkeld.  :Big Grin: [8D] :Big Grin: 

Maar na al deze discussies moet ik helaas weer terugkomen op mijn eerste stelling: een forum als deze is niet echt geschikt voor dit soort diepgravende discussies/onderzoeken.

Ik trek mij dan ook terug uit deze thread en kijk vanaf de zijlijn toe. Andere topics van interesse kunnen natuurlijk wel nog steeds op mijn enthousiaste medewerking rekenen.

Thomaz.

----------


## paul100

Inderdaad ik zag een takel en een tafel.
(en een stukje snoer ertussen).
Ik denk dat we elkaar weer aardig begrijpen.

zal ik voor ons alleen een cursus communicatie boeken.

ook al vind ik een heftige discussie wel leuk.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thomaz_
> 
> Ik trek mij dan ook terug uit deze thread en kijk vanaf de zijlijn toe. Andere topics van interesse kunnen natuurlijk wel nog steeds op mijn enthousiaste medewerking rekenen.
> 
> Thomaz.



fijn plan. Hierboven is al genoeg onzin gepost.

----------


## Johansc

> Euh???????
> 2 x stuurstroom? en geen 380-420V krachtstroomvoeding?
> 
> Wat is het eigenlijk voor merk takels dat er hangt? 
> Er is nogal een gestunt met Donati uit Italie, zou dat kunnen?



Donati maakt gewoon gebruik van 48 Volt stuurstroom of direct 400 Volt gestuurd, lopen er andere spanningen is de takel door de gebruiker aangepast op een verkeerde manier.

Dus geen gestunt in Italie maar hier in Holland door een eindgebruiker!.

----------

